# Heartbreaking!



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Who in Houston can get this girl out of the shelter and into a rescue?

Dog patiently waits for owners who abandoned her - Houston weather, traffic, news | FOX 26 | MyFoxHouston


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is so heartbreaking. How loyal and loving dogs are, for someone to abandon them is just unbelievable to me. I pray that someone gets this precious one and shows it what REAL love is.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That just made me so sad! Not a great way to start the day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully Houston ASPCA will contact a rescue... If anyone is in Houston and knows of Chow rescue or post it on FB.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Per the thread at the bottom of the link:
"Hi, I am Kellye the Director of Jurassic Bark Rescue, we were told about the Chow, Sheba last night and offered to provide a rescue, we were told it was not needed her new family was picking her up this morning. Well, they got stuck in traffic and Animal Control beat them to her. We were called immediately , we called the shelter and tagged her for rescue. We have been to the shelter and seen her, the pics are on FB , we have spoken to everyone at the shelter and we will be picking her up when her hold is up. In the meantime she will become current on all her shots and microchipped. I am told we are bing slammed for not acting quickly enough, but since we only found out about this last night AND were told that a family was taking her this a.m, I think we did our best. Instead of complaining about what we did wrong, let's look at what went right. This girl has a home and a rescue".

Read more: Dog patiently waits for owners who abandoned her - Houston weather, traffic, news | FOX 26 | MyFoxHouston


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh that is just so sad!! It goes to show how loyal these beautiful animals are. I will never begin to understand how some can just leave a member of the family behind, dump them in shelters, abuse them, or just dump them on the side of the road. There is a rescue in Houston I believe called "Big Dog Rescue". I will see if I can post this pup to them for assistance. Poor sweet baby.

_Edited:_ I just saw Bridget's post! That is great news, and they are right people need to look at the right of this situation right now not the bad. The sweet pup is being saved!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I use to live in Friendswood and I swear that house looks very familiar with the unique design of the facade. I think I probably use to take my walks past that house which meant it was in my neighborhood.

Such a pretty little girl, apparent that she was not well cared for with her hanging hair blobs/mats. Hopefully she will be given a new home with people who truly love her.

Good neighbors to try and help her but I wouldn't have been able to just leave her there.....I would have taken her home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw this last night and so relieved that she's going to be safe. How could she be left behind? Though I agree - look at her coat - so matted. She'll be with much better people now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Per the thread at the bottom of the link:
> "Hi, I am Kellye the Director of Jurassic Bark Rescue, we were told about the Chow, Sheba last night and offered to provide a rescue, we were told it was not needed her new family was picking her up this morning. Well, they got stuck in traffic and Animal Control beat them to her. We were called immediately , we called the shelter and tagged her for rescue. We have been to the shelter and seen her, the pics are on FB , we have spoken to everyone at the shelter and we will be picking her up when her hold is up. In the meantime she will become current on all her shots and microchipped. I am told we are bing slammed for not acting quickly enough, but since we only found out about this last night AND were told that a family was taking her this a.m, I think we did our best. Instead of complaining about what we did wrong, let's look at what went right. This girl has a home and a rescue".
> 
> Read more: Dog patiently waits for owners who abandoned her - Houston weather, traffic, news | FOX 26 | MyFoxHouston


What people fail to realize is even if folks are on FB and they offer to take the dog, how do we know they're good people? As sad as it may be, it's a good thing animal control was called... the dog could have been taken by dog fighters or sold to a testing lab, or killed by mean kids or it could have taken off eventually or gotten hit by a car...who knows.

Instead of feeding her at the house,they should have taken it in themselves,leaving a note on where to find her, kept her safe and secure, and called a rescue. Instead, they left her on her own,feeding her, on the door step,from the was it looked. 

Anyone could have found a rescue,if they have access to FB, they could have googled a rescue....
Their hearts were in the right place but they needed to use their heads a bit more...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree Michelle. It's our job to educate others about what we have learned about rescues and shelters. FB is such a great tool for that too.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree, the neighbors should have taken her in or done something a bit quicker to find a rescue to take her ASAP. I know I wouldn't have been able to just feed her. I would have taken her in right away so she wasn't out there where she could be harmed.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

My mom called me about this dog last night and that the dog is with a rescue group now. I would have never been able to just leave her there. I know the ppl had good intentions. There is no way I would have left Lucky where we found him. Nope no way!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> My mom called me about this dog last night and that the dog is with a rescue group now. I would have never been able to just leave her there. I know the ppl had good intentions. There is no way I would have left Lucky where we found him. Nope no way!!


Sweet Lucky boy is indeed lucky!! There needs to be more people like you and everyone else on this forum and then we wouldn't have the issues we have in the doggie world!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That's what I love about this group - everyone's heart showing love for all of God's creatures!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

this is so sad... why do they bother having a dog than :angry:


----------

